# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1993 Keeble K3 three wheeler - photos

## Altair

1993 Keeble K3 three wheeler.








Previously:

Norsjo Shopper three wheeler - photos
1956 Puch Laro three wheeler - photo
1981 Trimuter three-wheeled kit car - photo
1922 Scott Sociable three wheeler - photos
1965 Peel Trident three-wheeled microcar - photos

----------

nova_robotics (Nov 29, 2022),

rlm98253 (Nov 29, 2022)

----------

